
Ask HN: Hosted dev friendly blog with custom domain support? - taesu
Hi, I&#x27;ve been wanting to start blogging for the past couple of years. I don&#x27;t want to manage the blog myself for obvious reasons. What&#x27;s a dev friendly (code highlights?) hosted blog platform with support for custom domains? Thanks.
======
KZeillmann
GitHub Pages can do most/all of that

